# Looking for a mentor



## Tigger (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi-just joined and wanted to know if anyone wants to 'mentor' a newbie. I have decided to do something I have wanted to do for a long time which is get an RV and live in it full time. I am from MN so I have a lot of ?'s about the cold etc.  I haven't bought an RV as yet because I am to nervous on what to buy. I have so many ?'s and these forums are great but a person needs to sift thru SO much to glean a little info. I'm pushing 60, still want (need) to work a few more years. Owned a hobbyfarm for 15 yrs. so I know I have it in me to do this, just wish I had a "Go To". Anyone game...?


----------



## mass59k (Jun 2, 2015)

Feel free to ask..we've 9 different types of campers over the years..just scaled down to van camper..still don't know if it will be  the last


----------



## C Nash (Jun 2, 2015)

All depends on how you like to camp.  Are you alone?  Will you be traveling a lot or staying in one spot for longer stays.  Do you like Full hook ups or maybe some boondocking?  What is your budget?  We have camped for 45+ yrs and owned most ever type rv out there.  Started in tents, TT, converted bus,  popups.  Presently have a MH gas and it most likely will be last.  Which did we enjoy most?  The one we had when we had it.  Welcome to the forum and ask away


----------

